# Seiko Neo Monster (Aka Mini Monster)



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I love my Seikos and currently have 3. They're all Japanese models and this latest one is another variation on the popular Monster/Divers theme. Its called the Mini Monster or Neo Monster depending on what you believe! Why its called mini is beyond me because its 0.5mm less in bezel diameter than the Monsters (orange/black etc). So here it is:










Case Diameter without crown: 42mm

Case Diameter with crown: 45mm

Case Length: 48mm

Case Thickness: 10mm

Bracelet Width: 22mm

It has a beautifully flush bezel that slopes slightly inwards to offer some protection to the crystal. The crystal is 'hardlex' glass and seems very solid indeed. The case and strap are Titanium Carbide coated which gives a lovely satin grey/ceramic look to the watch. The crown is knurled and has a VERY smooth action. Likewise, the bezel is as good as I have felt.

Being a 'Seiko 5' variant, the case has a view back. I love this....










The strap is made with solid links, using push pins. Its not the most solid strap and does 'clink' about a bit if loose, but none the less, seems of very good quality.

And finally, the wrist shot...










All together I am VERY pleased with this Japanese imported Seiko. The build quality is lovely - and it is a welcome addition to my slowly growing collection. Oh... and the cost I'm sure you're wondering.. Â£135 delivered.

Johnny


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome I have the orange one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strangely though I loath & detest the Monster I rather like these & could even see myself getting one sometime 

My problem with the Monster has mainly been the gawd fugly afterthought of a crown guard but I`m also not keen on the bezel shrouds on it`s lugs, this version addresses my objections :thumbup:

BTW I`ve also seen this version refered to the Monster Lite :huh:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ...but I`m also not keen on the bezel shrouds on it`s lugs, this version addresses my objections :thumbup:
> 
> BTW I`ve also seen this version refered to the Monster Lite :huh:


This one has bezel shrouds too - although they're not that visible in my pics. Maybe its the different bezel that allows them to blend differently.

Johnny


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

I too am not a fan of the Monster, but love the look of this. If I hadn't just bought another Omega and another Tag this week I'd have to think about it for sure. Maybe some Christmas hints need to be dropped...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the only thing that puts me of these is the seiko '5' on the dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> the only thing that puts me of these is the seiko '5' on the dial


I`m glad to know there are still things we disagree on Shawn, I`ve been getting rather worried recently


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny_E said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I`m also not keen on the bezel shrouds on it`s lugs, this version addresses my objections :thumbup:
> ...


I know it has them but the style is different to those on the Monster :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing that puts me of these is the seiko '5' on the dial
> ...


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> the only thing that puts me of these is the seiko '5' on the dial


.

.

Exactly the same for me.

I've seen a few "Fives" that I like,

but that part of the logo instantly

kills it for me...

.

.

Jim...


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks great on ye ol' wrist there.


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

Makes a significant impression. A nice Seiko.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I'm really pleased with the watch - although my reasons for buying it are becoming more amusing to me by the day.

I want an Omega Seamaster Professional. When I say want - I mean need. Our local jewelers has a 0% deal on at the minute too which doesnt help. So - after *almost* buying a brand new Â£1860 watch... I compensated myself that afternoon by ordering this Seiko.

Did it work? Did it satisfy my needs? Hell no. Its a lovely Seiko, and I love my Seikos - but I still want a Seamaster (although the more I read the more nice omegas I see). I just have to stop myself spending Omega money in weekly Â£135 chunks!

This place... tis bad for the pocket (but I suspect everyone knows that only too well <_< )


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Johnny_E said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'm really pleased with the watch - although my reasons for buying it are becoming more amusing to me by the day.
> 
> I want an Omega Seamaster Professional. When I say want - I mean need. Our local jewelers has a 0% deal on at the minute too which doesnt help. So - after *almost* buying a brand new Â£1860 watch... I compensated myself that afternoon by ordering this Seiko.
> 
> ...


What is the lume like, is it as bright as the 200m monster?


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't own a monster myself to be able to say - but have read on other forums that the 200m monster has more lume.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Johnny_E said:


> I don't own a monster myself to be able to say - but have read on other forums that the 200m monster has more lume.


I briefly had a Franken Monster, that definitely had a better lume, but the Franken's lume was incredible rather than the mini monster's very very good.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hate to break a trend, but really not for me - Monsters look better when they are chunky IMO, the fact they've tried to slim it down to a snack size monster isn't appealing.

Bezel isn't the prettiest I've seen either :S

I'll stick to Full fat monsters and night monsters i think!!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

sparrow441 said:


> Hate to break a trend, but really not for me - Monsters look better when they are chunky IMO, the fact they've tried to slim it down to a snack size monster isn't appealing.
> 
> Bezel isn't the prettiest I've seen either :S
> 
> I'll stick to Full fat monsters and night monsters i think!!


Yeah mini monster is a bit of a misnomer. I actually can't for the life of me work out why they are referred to as 'mini' at all. The monster is 44mm I think where as the 'mini' is 45mm, the thickness of the monster is 13mm, the 'mini' is 14mm to accomodate the display back. Mini certainly isn't mini at all, even the monster part of it's nickname doesn't make too much sense because it isn't one.

In summary  it is both larger than the monster and not a monster... I've confused myself now


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

:lol:



Parabola said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to break a trend, but really not for me - Monsters look better when they are chunky IMO, the fact they've tried to slim it down to a snack size monster isn't appealing.
> ...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

jwg663 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing that puts me of these is the seiko '5' on the dial
> ...


+1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparrow441 said:


> even the monster part of it's nickname doesn't make too much sense because it isn't one.


True, it`s much better looking then the real Monster


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the display back - wish my orange monster had one


----------

